# Trinity river bass



## Capn. Rod (Jan 22, 2016)

Anyone on here fish the trinity river for bass and have any luck? I never can find them but I've heard other people do good. what strategy is best of any or am I wasting my time trying?


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

I am assuming that you are talking about large mouth bass. Yes there is some in the river, but they are few and far between.

I have fished the river for many years between the Livingston Dam and HWY 59 and have never heard of anyone doing good catching large mouth bass. Just every once in a while someone will snag one. I would never launch in the river just to catch large mouth.


----------



## Trophytrout_1 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Roaring*

I personally wouldn't get near the Trinity right now... It's roaring from all the rain.


----------



## Capn. Rod (Jan 22, 2016)

What about the San jac? Is it any better


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

If you are looking for large mouth bass you need to stick to Lake Conroe or lake Livingston for local. 
Huntsville state park has a lake that is reasonable for large mouth bass, but it is catch and release.

Also if you want to drive here is three of the best places in Texas.
http://www.lsonews.com/texas-three-top-10-bass-lakes-country/


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

I rarely fish the Trinity river but the few times I have launched at Browder's and gone downstream fishing for whites I have always managed to catch some really nice spotted bass while throwing small crankbaits intended for whites. This leads me to believe that there is a more viable population in the river than most folks realize. Several years ago, while fishing for whites a couple of miles below the dam I caught a couple of nice bass (spots) and decided to pursue them a bit. I was throwing a medium diving Bomber crank and began targeting stumps, logs on sandbar drop offs and the edges of any concretes structures i could find. I caught several nice fish that day including one spot that was pushing 3 pounds and a 4 pound plus largemouth. I've not attempted to repeat this, mainly due to the fact that I dislike the launching and general environment of the below dam area.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Cmack is spot on about the bass. I have also caught them when the water has settles and 1 gate open. Even around november when there would be 1 gate open it good fishing for bass.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Only time I have caught them in the river is when the water is low. Usually I find them by accident while catfishing or white bass fishing. One thing I have noticed is that they all seem to have been right around 14 inches.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

After every high discharge there is good LMB fishing when the flow drops enough to present a bait to them.
Many times after a high discharge I have caught them to 6lbs and many three to five# fish.
A crawfish colored Bomber crank bait has always been best for me, especially when you find a hump and start the retrieve on the other side, bump the hump and bam!. 
I have caught some dandy's and have seen two ten pound bass caught by crappie anglers on a minnow after a high discharge.
The standing water after a high discharge leaves some good LMB cover for a while in the trees along the bank.
I also watched some fellows seine a pool that was left isolated in the trees ( between the two channels) when the water dropped. They put twenty or more LMB in a cooler, all nice size.
The fish would have died as the pool was small and cutoff from the river, I would not have done it, but these fellows did and hauled butt out of there quick.
I was amazed at how many large bass they pulled from that small pool.
There is a resident population of spots that are hard to key in on consistently but very game, and beautiful fish.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

One thing for sure you never see any bass tournaments on the river.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I've caught them up the creeks that feed the river but not the river itself.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

saved said:


> One thing for sure you never see any bass tournaments on the river.


 Lots of fish of all kinds in the river, the kicker is there is very few public access points and even less boat ramps. You couldn't hold a bass tournament not enough facilities.

Then add on top of that the fact that during most times of the year a "Bass" boat won't fit in most sections of the River.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Bankin' On It said:


> I've caught them up the creeks that feed the river but not the river itself.


Caught few 15"-ers 2 miles down from LLD. Trolling shallow crankbait.


----------

